# BIG GAME im Januar 2005



## Sailfisch (12. August 2004)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

aktuell habe ich ein kleines Problem. Ich ringe mit mir, wohin ich Anfang des kommenden Jahres zum Big Game reisen soll. Aktuell tendiere ich dazu nochmals nach Acapulco Mexiko zu fliegen. Das war letztes Jahr wirklich super ( siehe http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=23767 ). Allerdings will man ja auch mal was neues sehen, außerdem macht das allein nur bedingt Spaß, wenngleich man sich sehr gut entspannen kann. 
Deshalb meine Frage an Euch: Habt Ihr andere Ziele, die Ihr empfehlen könnt. Oder hätte jemand Lust einen gemeinsamen Trip zu planen?
Noch ein Hinweis zum Wesentlichen: Alles in allem sollte der Urlaub nicht mehr als 3.000 € kosten.
Über Ratschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Nochwas, ich bin ein Warmduscher, sprich es sollte in die Wärme gehen ( Schwul bin ich nicht !!! )


----------



## Cloud (13. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*

Wieviel hastn komplett für Acapulco bezahlt?


----------



## Sailfisch (13. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*

Alles in allem 3.000 €.


----------



## Ansgar (13. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*

Hi Sailfish,

Ich les hier immer BIG GAME...  :q 

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Schade, dass Du finanziell dermassen beschraenkt bist, sonst haette ich gesagt komm hierher... Januar ist gut fuer Blue Marlin - Blacks & Stripies eigentlich mehr Oct-Dec...


----------



## Sailfisch (13. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*

@Ansgar

Ja, ja so ist das mit den armen Studenten.  :q 

Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass sich das Studium irgendwann auszahlt. Möglicherweise finde ich ja dann mal den Weg nach Australien.


----------



## Rausreißer (13. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*



> Ich les hier immer BIG GAME...  :q



Da lese ich hier ein paar Thread`s vorher son dickes Lob für Peacement and Circumspection an Dich ollen Grouper-Zocker und dann so was… :q 

Sail, ich bin mit meiner Planung beinahe schon durch, einmal Jemen und vorher noch in die Celebes See.

Bei mir wird es „little Big Game“ vom kleinen Boot mit max. 50 Pound Gerät.

Ich kann ja jeden nur dem Jemen empfehlen wenn er den ohne Frau oder mit "ohne anspruchsvolle Frau" fährt. Ist halt ein arabisches Land, aber recht sicher.

Der ganz große Strike ist dort nicht wahrscheinlich, aber unglaubliche „geile“ Thune bis ca. 50kg und Mengen um die 10-20 KG bringen den Fun. 

Es ist ein unglaubliches Erlebnis morgens um 6.00 mit 60-100 Booten der  Berufsfischer mit rauszujagen. Absoluter Wahnsin! :g 

Meiner Meinung muss man das dem Suchbeauftragten der Bundesregierung melden…
Yellowfin forever... #v 

R.R. #h


----------



## Cloud (13. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Da lese ich hier ein paar Thread`s vorher son dickes Lob für Peacement and Circumspection an Dich ollen Grouper-Zocker und dann so was… :q
> 
> Sail, ich bin mit meiner Planung beinahe schon durch, einmal Jemen und vorher noch in die Celebes See.
> 
> ...


Wieviel bezahlstn?


----------



## Rausreißer (13. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*

ärhm Cloud, also bitte !
Ich hoffe natürlich nix, wird aber nicht klappen :c 

R.R. #h

PS: Für den Jemen gibs aber mind. einen Reiseanbieter,
wg Werbung hier im Board solltes Du den aber selber googeln... #t


----------



## Cloud (13. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*

#y  #y Watn? Hab doch nur gefragt wieviel du bezahlt hast?
  :a


----------



## Rausreißer (13. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*

Stimmt, ich habs gelesen, :q 
aber weis der Geier wer hier mitliest  #y 

Nichts für ungut,
R.R. #h


----------



## Sailfisch (13. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*

Der Geier weis das???  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Rausreißer (13. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*



> Der Geier weis das???


In den Lüften fliegt ein Geier und von unten sieht man seine Füße.

nee, aber mal im Ernst: Es bleibt im Jemen unter dem von Sailfisch genannten
Betrag, wenn man nicht unbeding ein großes Boot haben will, was meiner Meinung dem Fun-Faktor etwas entgengensteht.

Ist aber von der persönlichen Kondition und dem Komfortbedarf abhängig.

Und ist ja aber auch noch ne Stange Geld.



R.R.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (13. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*

@ Rausreißer
 Was haste denn nun komplett für den Urlaub an Euro gelassen ????????????

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Rausreißer (13. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*

@ Seeteufelfreund, unter Berückschtigung der guten Sitten und zusätzlich nach lesen des Beitrag #  65 eines urlaubsreifen Moderators heute aus folgendem Thread klick 
habe ich für mich beschlossen das nicht auszuführen.

Ich denke dafür sind PN`s da

Soll aber jeder selber wissen und frei entscheiden.

OK?

R.R.


----------



## Rausreißer (13. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*

Ach eins noch, das Thema von Sailfisch war ja eigendlich anders.
Würde mich auch mal interessieren was Ihr so meint?

R.R. #h


----------



## bernd noack (13. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*

ich lebe seit 2jahren auf sumatra-indonesien und malaysia deshalb meine empfehlung fuer urlaub in diesen beiden laendern------------ auf der insel nias bei sumatra kann man noch mit den fischern und ihren einnbaeumen 6 std. fuer ca. 6.-euro auf den indischen ozean rausfahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ein indonesienurlaub ist superbillg fuer uebernachtung essen und getraenke tgl. ca. 10.-euro das flugticket ca.800.-euro da es seit diesem jahr nur ein 30 tage visum-kostenpunkt 25.-usdollar bei einreise gibt wuerde ich einen 30 tage urlaub incl.sonderausgaben mit 1300.-bis max. 1500.-euro veranschlagen-------malaysia waere besonders fuer big game auch zu empfehlen anbieter verlangen z.b. fuer eine 3tageausfahrt und 2naechte incl. essen getraenke und koeder 300.-rm das sind ca. 65.-euro gesamt---- lebenshaltungskosten allerdings etwas hoeher als in indonesien ca. 20.-euro pro tag tiefergehende informationen betreffs angeln und urlaub in diesen beiden laendern und gegebenfalls auch kostenloser rat und tat vor ort bei interesse gern und jederzeit bernd 

#h


----------



## freibadwirt (13. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*

Kann Den Jemen empfehlen .Geile fischerei superfreundliche Leute
und warmes Wetter .Solltest  mit 3000 euro für 2 wochen leicht 
auskommen .Einziger Nachteil .....keine Frauen...#g aber
fischen fischen fischen


----------



## Sailfisch (14. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*

@ bernd
Das hört sich interessant an! Was kann man denn beim Big Game so fangen in Malaysia? Und wie ist die Ausrüstung der Boote? Gibt es Hotels, wie heißt die Gegend genau und wo bist Du? Was treibt Dich dort hin? Ist januar ein guter Zeitpunkt?

Fragen über Fragen, wäre nett wenn Du noch etwas mehr berichten könntest. Bilder wären genial.

Danke bereits im Voraus.


----------



## bernd noack (14. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*

@ sailfish-------vorerst kurzer bericht ueber malaysia genau gestern war ein artikel in einer hiesigen tageszeitung von einem wettangeln im august auf billfish-sailfish-marlin und swordfish an der ostkueste von malaysia-kuantan-rompin in der south china sea mit 21 booten und ca.170 anglern wurden an 2 tagen 60 der obengenannten fische gefangen der groesste mit 32,5kg http://www.ipicture.de/landkarte/landkarte_malaysia.html hier noch einige weitere links http://www.makosportfishing.com/charters.htm http://www.takasportfishing.com/html/charters.html http://www.tourismmalaysia.de/ http://www.lantingresort.com.my/fishing.htm =annonce in anglerzeitschrift mit 60.-euro fuer 3tage ausfahrt wahrscheinlich fuer gaeste des hotels http://www.tourismmalaysia.de/ http://www.emmes.net/malaysia/NationalParks/np_endau_rompin.asp http://www.geocities.com/zoomfishing/ http://www.derreisetipp.de/links/pages/Asien/Malaysia/ ich persoenlich besitze keine salzwasserausruestung-kauf fuer brandungsangeln aber geplant-lebe seit 2 jahren seit erhalt meiner minimalrente z.zt. 470.-euro im monat -aus kostengruenden aber auch wegen des interessanten lebens in den beiden laendern-je nach ablauf des visums-malaysia und indonesien-fast alles auch angelgeraete sind erheblich billiger als in deutschland uebernachtungspreis in indonesien ca. 2.50euro in malaysia 5.-euro allerdings asienstandart -luxushotels kosten natuerlich mehr zur zeit lebe ich in ipoh und gehe auch oft angeln hier gibt es viele ehemalige zinntagebaue sie lassen sich beangeln wie unsere kiesgruben auch 2 fluesse  sind fischreich--- bis lumut an der strasse von malakka sind es nur 80 km hier brandungsangeln und meeresangeln alles ohne irgendwelche ausweise oder genehmigungen lese mal die links durch damit sind viele fragen beantwortet sehr informativ--- fuer weitere fragen gerne ich persoehnlich--- noch einmal tagespreis vor ort fuer uebernachtung und essen/trinken in malaysia maximal 10.-euro in indonesien 8.-euro plus sonderausgaben----- vor ort jederzeit guenstige uebernachtungsmoeglichkeiten im angebot--- eigentlich ist jeder monat fuer urlaub geeignet nur malaysia ostkueste von oktober bis februar monsunregenzeit bis bald bernd #h


----------



## Rausreißer (14. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*

Hi Bernd,
ist ja schon ne interessante Ecke die Du dir da ausgesucht hast.

Wenn ich an meine Rente hier in good old Germany denke, kannst Du mir wahrscheinlich schon nen Plätzchen reservieren.  

Aber bis da ist noch etwas hin.

Danke für die Tips.

Sag mal, weist Du zufällig wie das Wetter und das Fischen im November in der Celebes See (Nördwestlich Borneo=Tawau) ist.

Ich bin über jedem Tipp, wie Du Dir denken kannst, dankbar. 

Grüße aus Hamburg

Gernot #h


----------



## bernd noack (15. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*

hallo @sailfish und @rausreisser und alle die es noch interessiert----- antworten und neues aus suedostasien : Beste Reisezeit: Malaysia-Westküste Nov. - Juli, Ostküste Februar bis Oktober, Borneo: ganzjährig---Regenzeit im alllg. im Sommer am stärksten, an der Ostküste sowie Borneo Nov. - Feb. Die Regenzeit bringt nur kurze, heftige Regenschauer, der Rest des Tages ist sonnig.-------hier ein link fuer die besten oertlichkeiten zum angeln in malaysia http://www.emalaysiahotel.com/angling/seafishing.html und weitere informationen http://www.geocities.com/Yosemite/3133/ ------ein fangbericht-billfish tagging report-aus einem malayischen anglermagazin es wurde gefangen am 24.01.2001 1 indo pacific sailfish bei der insel redang-ostkueste malaysia- auf 055022 N latitude und 1030110 E longitude drillzeit 30 minuten gewicht 80 lbs=43,5kg laenge 96 inches=2,44m---- charterboote und uebernachtungsmoeglichkeiten sind wohl am besten in mersing und kuala rompin an der ostkueste zu erhalten auch die insel labuan-zollfreies gebiet vor borneo wird in big game-fangmeldungen oft erwaehnt wenn ich hier einige internetadressen ins board stelle so bedeuted es nicht diese zwecks buchung zu nutzen vor ort bekommt man alles billiger reisen ist hier auch erschwinglich 100km mit bus oder eisenbahn nur 1.50euro das teurste ist das flugticket von deutschland hierher aber es lohnt sich indonesien sollte man auch nicht vergessen es ist noch billiger und die menschen superfreundlich und hilfreich in malaysia und indonesien-sumatra kaum kriminalitaet gegenueber touristen natuerlich darf man nicht mit reichtum protzen--- hoffe geholfen zu haben und beantworte gern-aber zeitversetzt hier ist es 6std. spaeter als in deutschland---weitere fragen #t


----------



## Sailfisch (15. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*

Viel Dank für Deine Info´s !


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*

Hört sich recht Interressant an,mal eine Überlegung wert................
 Danke für die Info´s...........

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## wodibo (15. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*

Hi Bernd,

vielen dank für die Infos #6
Ist ja echt ne Überlegung wert mal statt Sri Lanka ne Ecke weiter zu fliegen. Ich hoffe das es im Winter 2005 auch bei mir mal wieder mit Urlaub klappt und dann wirds schwerer mit der Auswahl. Nach den Tips bin ich echt am grübeln :m
Gib mal noch nen Insider. Ich esse gerne die gefangenen Fische mit den Einheimischen. Bin dann nur noch selten im Hotel. Klappt das auch in Deiner Ecke so???


----------



## bernd noack (16. August 2004)

*AW: BIG GAME im Januar 2005*

:b
gute insider informationen erhaelt man noch ueber die reiseliteratur des stefan loose-verlages http://www.loose-verlag.de/malaysia.htm http://www.dumontreise.de/programm_titel.php?id=398&suchtext=Stefan%20Loose vor allem guenstige unterkuenfte werden aufgelistet das richtige fuer traveller und angler in den meisten hiesigen travellerherbergen ist auch eine gaststaette vorhanden und da kann man seine selbstgefangenen fische zubereiten lassen gefangen werden beim big game an der ostkueste malaysias vor allem sailfish
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




black marlin hier der rekord aus dem jahre 1997 - 150kg 
#: http://www.myoutdoor.com/pemanggil/main.htm


----------

